# I am considering adding Copper to my "stash"



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

After some research, I am considering adding Copper to my "stash". I bought a mixed bag of coins and such a while back at an auction, and in that mix was an ounce of pure Copper and it got me to thinking. I have been doing some research and talking to some people and I am strongly considering shoring up my precious metals. I read today that China is running low on their copper reserves due to their rapid growth, especially in the housing/building market. Is anyone else here thinking about or already buying Copper bullion?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I looked at it a while ago. There's no shortage of it, and it takes a lot of weight to add up to anything. The only way I can see to make any money with copper, is to separate out the pre 1982 coins. They're worth two cents each, so you could double your money. You would need to own a coinstar franchise though. Just collect two hundred million pennies, and you're rich after taxes.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I've been collecting it for years wrapped around lead projectiles. In this case I believe it is worth even more for barter or usage when times get tough.



1895gunner


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Unless your copper is in the form of rounds forget it. You would need a lot of storage for it to have any real value.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Buy and store lead bars and bullet casting molds. They'll be worth more than copper if SHTF.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I also collect or stash away pre 1982 pennies (approx. 100 lbs) and ammo in several calibers. I am looking at 1 pound bars of copper...lots to consider.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

redhawk said:


> After some research, I am considering adding Copper to my "stash". I bought a mixed bag of coins and such a while back at an auction, and in that mix was an ounce of pure Copper and it got me to thinking. I have been doing some research and talking to some people and I am strongly considering shoring up my precious metals. I read today that China is running low on their copper reserves due to their rapid growth, especially in the housing/building market. Is anyone else here thinking about or already buying Copper bullion?


So lets review the ABC's

A. A good source of renewable water.
B. Food Shelter and Defense for 2 years (big tall order including farming, seeds, communications, gah.. this is everything.
C. Precious metals to store your excess wealth for future generations.
D. Copper.

Oh yea you noticed i didn't mention a D?

Perfect.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Perhaps I am wrong but copper is rather plentiful compared to silver or gold as a vehicle for wealth preservation.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I have a lot of copper in my stash I have wiring for days wire nuts junction boxes old fuse boxes and control panels I have scrounged so yes I believe copper is great to store.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

if it makes you happy do it.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

COMEX fell $0.0150 and closed at 2.6235 per pound 
What do you consider a reasonable amount of savings.
When you sell it if you can sell it you are going to get only a percentage of spot.

Don't get me wrong I have a few novelty zombucks but inknow they are useless because I could not sell them if I tried.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

The majority of my stash is in silver and of course ammo...copper bullion is just something I am thinking about and only in small amounts, basically for grins and giggles, I am not looking at copper as an investment...JM2C


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I would consider adding Aluminum. Aluminum is easier to work with if you needed to cast parts and mill out whatever you wanted. 

You can cast aluminum into shapes with styrofoam as your mold packed with a coating of drywall mud then packed in sand. Melt the aluminum, pour and then machine your rough part to specs.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I looked at it a while ago. There's no shortage of it, and it takes a lot of weight to add up to anything. The only way I can see to make any money with copper, is to separate out the pre 1982 coins. They're worth two cents each, so you could double your money. You would need to own a coinstar franchise though. Just collect two hundred million pennies, and you're rich after taxes.


I've been doing that for years, I have quite a collection of pre 1982 pennies. Nickels too, since they haven't changed are still cupronickel. A couple of years back I read they were thinking of making the nickel out of steel, they've pretty much ripped the value from coins. Nickels are the only coin they haven't messed with...yet.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I ran into an opportunity to grab some of these for two bucks each about a year ago... Not really anything to carry around, but I bought all he had anyway and stashed 'em away. Not a financial investment... just a lot of shiny copper.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

As a commodity purchase in tokens or rounds it is kind of silly. The mark up is just too high. The coins are just too expensive to make. Better off with Silver.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Seneca said:


> I've been doing that for years, I have quite a collection of pre 1982 pennies. Nickels too, since they haven't changed are still cupronickel. A couple of years back I read they were thinking of making the nickel out of steel, they've pretty much ripped the value from coins. Nickels are the only coin they haven't messed with...yet.


I would think Nickels would be the way to go,,,, You can't loose even if the price of nickel goes down your nickel still be worth,,,Well a nickel


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

About the only copper I would consider worth keeping some extra around would be electrical wire.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I decided to store copper years ago.... There are a few things I need first.... A fully stocked medical and dental clinic, a operational and fully loaded M60 tank, underground bunker, 5 years worth of food, 1 million rounds of ammo

but as soon as i get those, I will start storing copper


----------

